# Gunners vs Winger



## klr650az (Aug 24, 2006)

I am about to purchase a winger style launcher. I would like to know if the savings of over $100.00 is worth it for the Gunners Up launcher. 
Any thoughts
Jerry


----------



## mnadams (May 12, 2006)

I would say yes. I am no expert, but been training my dog for about a year and talked to a lot of people in the know. I've had mine for about a month and couldn't be more satisified with the product and the service.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe it's because I bought GU's.

Our training group uses both. My GU's stay close enough to the Zingers to not make much difference until it get's cold. The new Zinger rubber does well when it's about 10 degrees and my GU's don't. 

We use primers in both. For some reason the Zinger winger is much louder with the same primer as the GU. If loudness of the pop matters to you get the Zingers. 

I can hang a hanger with a white coat on it on my GU's. When we do it with the Zingers it tangles in the rubber bands. 

When I made my decision on the GU's I could get 3 GU's for the price of 2 Zinger Wingers. That made my decision easy for me.

One thing though. In 20 years I think the Zingers will be going fine. I bet my GU's will be too.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks, I've been wondering the same thing, why the $100 price difference? Which to choose....


----------



## Dan Tongen (Nov 19, 2005)

*wingers*

I bought 2 S.O.G's and a trialer model last year, all work great. I really like the GU's locking mech. is compared to the zinger's. Dan


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I've had a Gunners Up SOG model for about 9 months. I did consider the Zinger, but 100.00 difference made me go with the GU SOG model.
Mine works fine, and like Howard said, you can hang a retired gun shirt on a coat hanger and the GU will drop it on firing.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

We have a couple SOG's in our training group, mine. We have one Minnie Zinger not mine.  For lighness and handiness go with the Minnie Zinger. There's no comparison. Minnie wins hands down in everything against the SOG.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Howard N said:


> We have a couple SOG's in our training group, mine. We have one Minnie Zinger not mine.  For lighness and handiness go with the Minnie Zinger. There's no comparison. Minnie wins hands down in everything against the SOG.


My experiance is the exact opposite of Howards. My SOG is bulletproof and the minnie falls over a lot (maybe not a lot but once a day). Both the minnie and the sog are good good but SOG hands down. While there could be some argument that the older GU's are not as well built as zingers, the newest one I have is a SOG and it is rock solid and there is no way you could say the zinger is better built. I understand the full size GU is upgraded as well but I have not seen a new one. I think the cross member on the front legs of the ones that I have (full size GU) are a little weak and we actually replaced them with a ticker piece of metal. Other than that they are great and well worth the $100+ savings per unit. I have launched thousands of birds with all of my launchers and had no problems other than wearing out rubbers and that is going to happen as noramal wear on any unit using rubbers. Are GU's better than zingers? No. Are zingers better than GU? No. Both are about the same but when you can get three for the price of two........ :wink:


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Another vote for the Gunners Up. Have not ever owned a Zinger, haven't had the need. The Gunners Ups are very reliable, make a nice throw, and if you ever have a problem with them, their customer service is definitely the best in the business. Their first models, and the rubbers they used to put on them were't near as good as their current models. They made many improvements on the newer models; better pulleys, better servos, and better rubbers.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have bought both and have had less issues with the Zingers. I got to know Richard with GU quite well and he handled all the problems I had. I ended up getting Zingers while my GU's were down and just ended up keeping them. I don't get a lot of time to train so I can't afford down time.

The Zingers have not failed me once. They also work well in the winter and seem to be built better.


----------



## PWK (Oct 29, 2003)

I have a couple of zingers.Have not had a single problem in 5 years.Just replace the rubbers when they show signs of wear.My training partner bought 2 gunners up and has had nothing but problems with their reliability.He sent the first 2 back and they were replaced by 2 new ones.Now a couple months later one of those don't work. In my opinion,and judging from what I have seen,I'd rather pay the extra $100 and not have to deal with the headaches.There is a lot of truth in the old saying,"you get what you pay for".
Pete


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Howard N said:


> I can hang a hanger with a white coat on it on my GU's. When we do it with the Zingers it tangles in the rubber bands.





lablover said:


> and like Howard said, you can hang a retired gun shirt on a coat hanger and the GU will drop it on firing.


I have never thought of trying this. I like the idea. How do you hang the shirt so that it falls off upon firing the GU? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Howard N said:


> I can hang a hanger with a white coat on it on my GU's. When we do it with the Zingers it tangles in the rubber bands.





lablover said:


> and like Howard said, you can hang a retired gun shirt on a coat hanger and the GU will drop it on firing.


I have never thought of trying this. I like the idea. How do you hang the shirt so that it falls off upon firing the GU? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I have 2 Gunners up wingers a SOG and the full sized. Both units have worked flawlessly and have excellent throws. 
Richard Davis ( owner of GU )is knowledgeable to the retriever trainer needs, he trains retrievers, runs field trials and hunt test and hunts waterfowl and upland. I think anybody who has done business with Rich will tell you he stands behind his products and works hard at customer satisfaction. Gunners up customer service is second to non this should be a important consideration when investing in any type of mechanical thrower.


----------



## klr650az (Aug 24, 2006)

*Another Gunners Up*

I just received my second Gunners Up. I now have the SOG and the full size. I am totally impressed with both. These are made great and look great. I love the dark collar also.
Jerry


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Howard N said:


> ...One thing though. In 20 years I think the Zingers will be going fine. I bet my GU's will be too.


But the question is: Will YOU?

(I hope so.)


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I guarantee you there is no difference in the quality of a current model GU and a ZW. The only complaint anyone could have had in the past was that the hinges were not as good and the front legs were not as sturdy as the ZW. The newer GU’s, including the SOG, have hinges that are every bit as good as the ZW and the front cross member is now thicker steel and is wielded to the front legs rather than bolted on. These are bulletproof, heavy duty and are going to be around every bit as long as a ZW.
You are right, you get what you pay for and I got a product that is as good or better than what you paid $100+ more for.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Lab Head said:


> Howard N said:
> 
> 
> > I can hang a hanger with a white coat on it on my GU's. When we do it with the Zingers it tangles in the rubber bands.
> ...


Get a coat hanger and put an old t-shirt on it. On the loop of the hanger, tie a piece of surveyor tape about 8" long. Cock the rubber bands.
On the top most rubber band, pull it down a couple of inches, and insert the surveyor tape between the roller and the rubber band, and release the rubber band slowly. It will pull the surveyor tape just into the roller. You don't want it to pull the tape through the roller. Shirt should now be hanging straight down. I put a piece of 1"x1"x12" wood at the bottom of the shirt and fastened it with cable ties. This give the shirt some weight when it drops and helps to reduce the wind from blowing the shirt around. If wind does blow shirt around, place the shirt on the opposite side of the SOG. Set it up in the yard and try it.

Is that right Howard?


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, Lablover. Something so simply and yet, I've never heard of it ever being done. I can't wait to try it out. Thanks again!!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Lab Head said:


> Thanks for the tip, Lablover. Something so simply and yet, I've never heard of it ever being done. I can't wait to try it out. Thanks again!!


Thank Howard. He gave the idea to me!


----------



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

I have 3 Zingers and 1 SOG. The SOG doesn’t even come close to being compared to the Zingers. Spend the extra money and get a Zinger Winger.


----------

